
Privacy in Software • Emma Arfelt - kiyanwang
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o06go4k_zRU
======
dustfinger
I enjoyed this presentation; nicely done Emma. During the presentation Emma
expresses her wish that companies should think about whether the complexity of
their terms and conditions are having a negative impact by obscuring their
meaning to anyone but a lawyer. She speaks about how delighted she would be to
read a terms and conditions that had just three simple to understand bullet
points.

Emma mentions that the big Giants like Facebook purposefully obscure the true
meaning of their terms and conditions, so it is doubtful that they would ever
consider simplifying them. For the socially ethical privacy protecting
companies out there, I don't see them simplifying their terms and conditions
either sadly. I believe that they are too afraid of being sued and so they
make sure that they have a lawyer write those terms and conditions. In the
legal world their are certain expectations that those terms and conditions
must conform to for them to hold up in court, at least that is my
understanding.

Still, it would be nice to see some terms and conditions that are only 3
honest and direct bullet points long.

